# The Video Diary Collections.



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

Collections of knives, cooking, food culture...etc videos to share.

Deba Skills on multitude of different fish.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 28, 2019)

Thx for sharing this - Dxtreme

Nice to see all the diversity in one vid ...


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

5 Japanese Knife tips & Tricks incl using Cedar Cutting Board as vegetable board.


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

11:05 Honesuki on Tenderloin Skills


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

How to eat Sushi properly.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 28, 2019)

Dxtreme said:


> How to eat Sushi properly.


Interesting Vid. Hilarious comment about shaking.


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

Chinese Style Chicken Deboning with what I assumed would be a Meat Cleaver. Dont think I will do it with a Japanese Cleaver or a Vegetable Cleaver.


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 28, 2019)

Different styles of Chinese Cleaver.


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 29, 2019)

Expert evaluating knives methodologically.


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 29, 2019)

Cutting chicken with Honesuki


----------



## Dxtreme (Apr 29, 2019)

Ai & Om Tour and a vintage $3000 Takohiki.


----------



## Dxtreme (May 1, 2019)

4 things to consider when choosing a kitchen knife


----------



## krx927 (May 2, 2019)

Dxtreme said:


> 11:05 Honesuki on Tenderloin Skills




What is with all the cutting edge scrapping on the board? I never do this. I always turn the knife on the spine. Strange that so experienced chef who is giving knife lessons is doing this. Not even speaking about the terrible sound when he is doing this...


----------



## Michi (May 2, 2019)

krx927 said:


> Strange that so experienced chef who is giving knife lessons is doing this. Not even speaking about the terrible sound when he is doing this...


Yeah. Clearly, he's totally incompetent and doesn't have a clue what he's doing…


----------



## Dxtreme (May 2, 2019)

100 years old Japanese Grandma's recipes.


----------



## krx927 (May 3, 2019)

Michi said:


> Yeah. Clearly, he's totally incompetent and doesn't have a clue what he's doing…



Obviously, well said!


----------



## Dxtreme (May 3, 2019)

25 knives + 47 knife Skills


----------



## Dxtreme (May 3, 2019)

How to Cut Salmon Step by Step


----------



## Dxtreme (May 3, 2019)

How to Cut Cucumber for Sushi


----------



## Dxtreme (May 4, 2019)

Italian Sushi


----------



## iamdacow (May 4, 2019)

Documentary on the late Tatsuo Ikeda with subtitles along with a documentary of Japanese knives


----------



## Dxtreme (May 4, 2019)

3 Ways to break a chicken down


----------



## Dxtreme (May 4, 2019)

Super Japanese Chicken breakdown and cooking


----------



## ThinMan (May 5, 2019)

@iamdacow that Tatsuo Ikeda video was amazing. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dxtreme (May 5, 2019)

Only 1300 yen.


----------



## parbaked (May 5, 2019)

Because everyone needs a little Rie in their life....plus the only known video of a CM knife in action!


Silly video except the trip to Korin makes it worth watching....


----------



## iamdacow (May 5, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> @iamdacow that Tatsuo Ikeda video was amazing. Thank you for posting.


Glad u liked it


----------



## chinacats (May 5, 2019)

krx927 said:


> What is with all the cutting edge scrapping on the board? I never do this. I always turn the knife on the spine. Strange that so experienced chef who is giving knife lessons is doing this. Not even speaking about the terrible sound when he is doing this...



It's a bad habit w/ western knives (those w soft steel) because the edge will roll...i do it w good steel because i don't believe it matters...


----------



## Michi (May 5, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Silly video except the trip to Korin makes it worth watching....


That knife she created from a file is interesting. You get a built-in ginger grater that way. It might be a bit of a pain to clean though, and I suspect that it would be annoying when cutting hard and tall produce. Splitting pumpkin might be right out, I suspect.


----------



## rickg17 (May 5, 2019)

This stuff is just brilliant - thanks for finding and sharing these.


----------



## Dxtreme (May 5, 2019)

The late Anthony Bourdain visits Bob Kramer and forges a meteoroid knife


----------



## Dxtreme (May 6, 2019)

Nasa commissioned knife for their astraunauts. You can't believe how much it cost to purchase.

https://redhillcutlery.com/product/case-smooth-white-synthetic-m-1-astronauts-knife/


----------



## Dxtreme (May 9, 2019)

Seki city Experience


----------



## Dxtreme (May 15, 2019)

Shopping in Tsubaya.


----------



## Dxtreme (May 20, 2019)

Why you should season your cutting board instead.


----------



## Walla (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Walla (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Walla (May 21, 2019)

Totally self marketing... but worth watching


----------



## captaincaed (May 21, 2019)

parbaked said:


> Because everyone needs a little Rie in their life....plus the only known video of a CM knife in action!
> 
> 
> Silly video except the trip to Korin makes it worth watching....




OK I never want to **** on anyone for a creative endeavor, so I won't. I never want to discourage that outlet. I don't like her knives but who cares what I think. What I care about is something that I would never use for fear of losing a finger. Pressing an object into the side of a blade while running your hand parallel (or perpendicular) to the edge? Someone got a visit from the good idea fairy.


----------



## parbaked (May 21, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Someone got a visit from the good idea fairy.



So many good ideas here:
1. Make knife by stock removal from inexpensive, harrier rasp: < $20 cost of goods
2. Don't waste time, or belts, grinding off the rasp's teeth; just call it a grater feature
3. Get free wood from Daddy's barn for the handles
4. Charge $800, because Cut Brooklyn charges $750

Harvard Business School should do a case study....


----------



## Dxtreme (May 22, 2019)

Sure you have your Kato that you swing around showing off but do you have the rest of the kitchen basics or are you just a poseur ?


----------



## Dxtreme (May 24, 2019)

Best boning knife recommendation.


----------



## Michi (May 28, 2019)

Competitive knife skills.


----------



## captaincaed (May 28, 2019)

OK this one was worth the price of admission. Holy crow. If there's ever a northwest meet up, I would host an event like this. 


Michi said:


> Competitive knife skills.


----------



## Michi (Jun 3, 2019)

Knifemaker Explains The Difference Between Chef's Knives


----------



## Andrew (Jun 24, 2019)

Has anyone found any solid videos on Jnat polishing, or using Jnats in general? I don't have a great handle on how much slurry to build or other similar details...


----------



## playero (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## playero (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## captaincaed (Jun 29, 2019)

Not a _bad_ sharpening video as these things go, but totally worth it for the carrot test @ 16:54.


----------



## Walla (Jun 29, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Not a _bad_ sharpening video as these things go, but totally worth it for the carrot test @ 16:54.





He sure likes his carrots...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 30, 2019)

Trying to do an instruction video with kids in the background. I can relate...

Not sure where my sympathies lie: the dad or the kids. But I do relate.


----------



## Michi (Jul 1, 2019)

This is quite long, but worth watching. If you don't feel like investing all that time, do yourself a favour and start watching at 36:20. It's worth it!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 6, 2019)

This is a knife, a serious knife! Salmons are forever.


----------



## Michi (Jul 6, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> This is a knife, a serious knife! Salmons are forever.


Interesting, thanks! That's the first time I've seen this particular filleting technique, and it's the first time I've seen that style of knife.

He got the fillets out very cleanly. But I suspect that this technique is a fair bit slower than the normal one, where you open the fish up from the back.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 6, 2019)

Michi said:


> Interesting, thanks! That's the first time I've seen this particular filleting technique, and it's the first time I've seen that style of knife.
> 
> He got the fillets out very cleanly. But I suspect that this technique is a fair bit slower than the normal one, where you open the fish up from the back.



Yeah me too! Never seen the technique, never seen the knife before.

It does seem a bit slow to me too. However, it might be worth a try, although I doubt I have the appropriate tools for it.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 7, 2019)

Here is a fast one. Cannot say that it looks very tasty, but the efficiency is impressive.


----------



## Michi (Jul 12, 2019)

I first heard of this about 25 years ago. I still have not had a chance to try it 

This is probably the number one item on my bucket list.


----------



## Michi (Jul 13, 2019)

I liked this mainly because it is so unpretentious. And eating uni as fresh as this would be heavenly, I'm sure!


----------



## Michi (Jul 15, 2019)

Deboning a chicken, Chinese style:


----------



## Michi (Aug 13, 2019)

Interesting cultural information from a Western chef who trained in Japan:


----------



## Michi (Aug 22, 2019)

Really detailed instructions on how to butcher a whole tuna:


----------



## gcsquared (Aug 22, 2019)

Probably one of the best videos I’ve seen on chinese cleavers. It’s in Chinese but I don’t think you lose much without the narration lol.


----------



## Michi (Aug 22, 2019)

Here is the same video with English audio:


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2019)

This one is prefaced ’If you are eating food or disgusted by worms, I don’t recommend watching this video’. 

A fair warning!


----------



## Michi (Aug 23, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> A fair warning!


Yes, somewhat unpleasant. But, really, the worms are probably only a minor thing in the grand scheme of things. If we had electron microscopes for eyes and could see all the bacteria that are swarming on our food, most people wouldn't eat at all.

Never mind that we have around ten times as many bacterial cells in our bodies than human cells (even though the bacteria account for only ~3% by mass).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 23, 2019)

Michi said:


> Yes, somewhat unpleasant. But, really, the worms are probably only a minor thing in the grand scheme of things. If we had electron microscopes for eyes and could see all the bacteria that are swarming on our food, most people wouldn't eat at all.
> 
> Never mind that we have around ten times as many bacterial cells in our bodies than human cells (even though the bacteria account for only ~3% by mass).



Yes, I agree. In fact, I think I’m somewhat less disturbed by worms, parasites and bacteria than I should be. That said, I thought it was rather funny that the video came with a warning of that kind. A version of parental advisory.


----------



## Michi (Aug 23, 2019)

After watching this, I swear that I will never even think of getting a sobakiri…


----------



## Michi (Aug 26, 2019)

This is just a variation on run-of-the-mill jerky. But the presentation is truly entertaining. Someone had a lot fun making this video


----------



## iamdacow (Dec 3, 2019)

Ryusen hamono factory


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 3, 2019)

That’s a really good one!


----------



## Michi (Dec 13, 2019)

Good to watch. Also goes to show that a $40 knife will do the job just as well as a $400 one.


----------



## Michi (Dec 20, 2019)

Just stumbled over this. Really quite creative, and it's a simple recipe that almost everyone will get right


----------



## Michi (Feb 10, 2020)

More brilliant work from Cody Auger:


----------

